# Pigeon in a Diaper



## Rabbott (Aug 12, 2015)

I had got a "avian flight suit" for my dove. I got it on him once but it traumatized him so I swore I would never try again. Sadly, he passed during the summer. A pigeon was brought to met by a friend. He is absolutly amazing. This bird, unlike my dove who I never got it on, hardly cared at all when I put it on him and it fit him perfectly. I love the idea of him being able go wherever he wants in the house (not the kitchen) without worry about poop. The leash is also a nice safety factor that I will use minimally (I'm not pulling him around, he can totally still fly around too) and only to keep him away from danger. I really like the idea of him wearing this every day but I think it could be more comfortable. At first it messed with his balance a bit and he cant reach all his feathers properly. I want to make something better for him. I definitely want the diaper and a light leash that is removable would be nice. Any ideas? I was thinking maybe I would cut up a sock to fit and put liners in it. That would be light and stretchy. I want him to have the freedom to go all around. I can't let him poop on things like the couch and bed though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Things can be covered when the bird is out of cage. Large towels work great. Then you can just shake them out.


----------



## Ledanator (Aug 14, 2010)

I have had few pigeons and all of them have been fine with their pants. Doves are small and can be more encumbered by the pants. I volunteer for Palomacy Pigeon and Dove Rescue and they definitely advocate for the convenience of pants. Here's an article on them: http://www.pigeonrescue.org/birds/care/pigeon-pants/

I think getting the right pants for your bird is essential. Pants that are too big or too small will really encumber the bird. And also it's ideal to make sure they gradually get use to the pants. No bird is going to be happy about it at first my my pigeons have more than gotten used to their pants.
It makes it so much easier to have them around the house and not worry about cleaning up poop every 5 minutes.


----------

